# T-amp for computer



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I own an iMac and was considering using a pair of Orb Audio speakers for my computer setup. I have the Orb 8" sub also that I want to integrate into this project. I was wondering if buying a T-amp (Dayton Audio has one on sale) would be an easy solutions for this or should I go another route and buy a receiver. I really don't want to spend much money on this project. I have the speakers and sub just laying around. Should I worry about not having a high pass filter for the Orb's or is this not a problem. Any help would be great. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

T-Amps seem like great solutions for those who are interested in getting better sound out of their computers. I've heard of several people doing that. I personally have not, but will eventually do so (for my iMac, too ). Either way, I say, give it a try, if the Dayton is on sale, go for it and let us know how you like it!


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Would you know if I would need some kind of high pass x-over for the Orb's?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Unless the sub has a hi-pass crossover built in, I think you'd be stuck on that one. I'm not sure how a sub could be incorporated in that configuration. The alternative would be to get a cheap used receiver. This HK unit in Denton is only $50 on craigslist. It's going to have more power and has a sub pre-out. The downside is that it is bigger. If you were going to skip the sub, then I think the t-amp would be a good choice.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I tried looking for the HK unit on craigslist and couldn't find it. Can you help me out on the description or key word you used. Space is not an issue for me. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I use a T-map with a pair of JBL N24ii and an Athena P300 sub. Because the sub has a built in crossover, I run the T-amps outputs to the sub's speaker-level inputs, set the crossover to about 100, and then connect the speaker outputs to the JBLs. Works great, you just need a sub with speaker level inputs and a crossover.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

here's a yamaha that was just put on for $50 that might be better..

And a Sony for $25.

All I did was go to the electronics section of Craigslist and did a search for "receiver".


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the NuForce Icon2 USB dac/digital integrated amp. This is the DAC/amp I want for my iMac. It does cost $350, but is a lot cheaper than other options I've seen, and is very high quality. It has an unusual speaker connection, but includes a RJ45 to banana speaker cable.
http://www.nuforce.com/hp/products/icon2/index.php

This unit from China has caught my eye for $90, but I don't know anything about it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ORDO-TA2024-T-A...ultDomain_0&hash=item19be8dc5fa#ht_4998wt_907


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The ebay unit you linked looks great, a T-amp in a much better chassis with a decent USB DAC. Granted, it's also twice as much as the standard T-amp, but great for a small computer setup.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does your soundcard have multi channel outputs for 5.1 or 7.1, if so there should be a configuration utility to set the crossover points, then you would have to worries.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am currently using a t-amp on my computer and it works great. The T-amp seems a little shy on the low-end so you might be ok without a crossover.

Matt


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

sparky77 said:


> Does your soundcard have multi channel outputs for 5.1 or 7.1, if so there should be a configuration utility to set the crossover points, then you would have to worries.


iMacs don't have the sound card you talk about that I know about. You can either use USB > DAC > integrated amp > spkrs, or use the 3.5mm headphone jack to high efficiency speakers.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I used a slightly modified Sonic impact T-amp and a pair of apple clear ball speakers hacked off their stupid proprietary digital box for a long time on my office PC. They rocked the room. Now that amp lives in a bag in my car, when I shop used speakers I bring my T-amp, i Touch, Motorola S705 adapter and a pair of banana plugged 8 foot monster cables. I just set the amp and BT adapter on top and stand back and play wireless. The last guy that saw my setup was floored it sounded so good on 8 AA batteries.







I Love gadgets!


----------

